# 2.3.3 Us Dx to 2.5 bin- Download here!



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Where should I post it so other US Dx users can get it?

This is from software version 2.3.3-> 2.5.

My newly changed registration date was April 14th.

Here are the links to download if anyone wants/needs it for their Us KDX.... that is, the one on the Sprint network, and again, it only works if your current software version is 2.3.3.

http://www.mediafire.com/?avdrz5jl55m

http://jump.fm/YWHWS

http://rapidshare.com/files/38700238...00057.bin.html


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Um, not sure where best to post it but it's good to see they're going out.  I think this is the first US DX I've seen and that's my primary reader right now.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

Worked perfectly!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Woohoo!  Thanks, off to try this out.  Doh... I have 2.3.4.  Are you sure this will only work on 2.3.3?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Woohoo! Thanks, off to try this out.


Aww, didn't believe me?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hehe I believed you.  Looks like I can't use it though since I'm at 2.3.4


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried this on a K2 US?  Just wondering...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hehe I believed you. Looks like I can't use it though since I'm at 2.3.4


Aww... people are going nuts @ mobileread, someone'll catch it soon, if Amazon isn't releasing it en masse already, lot of people seem to have gotten it today...


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Woohoo! Thanks, off to try this out. Doh... I have 2.3.4. Are you sure this will only work on 2.3.3?


Looks like this is your lucky day!

http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4nxwmx5jo

Got the link from this post. I'm just about to try it out! Hope it works for ya!

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83463


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hehe it might be.  I actually just found that as well but it's not giving me the option to update.  Let me know if you have better luck


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm running 2.5 firmware! It worked for me hope you get working!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Doh!  Did you do anything besides download it and put it on your Kindle, unhook it and then go to Settings for the Update?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think Amazon has worked out how to stop file sharing.  I grabbed the 2.5 bin file this morning and had not touched the kindle once it had downloaded via whispernet.  Yet in the recuva file message, it said that the bin file was not recoverable because one of my ebooks was written over it (one that I had bought from Amazon a few months ago)  And that means that no-one else can use it to update to 2.5.  Bummer.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Doh! Did you do anything besides download it and put it on your Kindle, unhook it and then go to Settings for the Update?


Nope just did that. It worked no problem. I was running 2.3.4 now I'm running 2.5 no problemo.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay, got it to work!  Now I can turn whispernet off finally.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

So, it looks like the file _should_ work for the K2 since the 2.3.3 version (431100003) is the same as what's in the filename, but it's a no-go on my K2. I have two other K2's, but they belong to my wife and daughter, and they'd both kill me if I bricked theirs. Mine; it's okay ('cause it's mine!), but not theirs.

Oh well. This was exciting for a moment. I guess I'll just have to keep waiting along with the other K2 users.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It doesn't work for my US K2 either, but thanks for sharing, Varin. I'm sure you've made a lot of DX owners very happy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

crazyguy510 said:


> Looks like this is your lucky day!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4nxwmx5jo
> 
> ...


I just put this on my DXus. The links still work and it installed without issue from explorer. But for some reason firefox, which I tried first, kept blocking it. I am keeping the font hack on my k2i until I decide if I like the update. I can say that it seems to work a lot like the library on my Sony. Meaning if I put something in the collection, it is now "in" the collection, tagged I assume, and also shows on the all my items. So they aren't _moved_ to a collection. Just labeled as far as I can tell. But I'm not complaining. 
Is there a way to contribute to the forum that helps with this stuff. I know Ted has a way for his font hacks, which I am gad about. I think they spend a lot of time and like to help what little I can.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

/quote]


Edge said:


> So, it looks like the file _should_ work for the K2 since the 2.3.3 version (431100003) is the same as what's in the filename, but it's a no-go on my K2. I have two other K2's, but they belong to my wife and daughter, and they'd both kill me if I bricked theirs. Mine; it's okay ('cause it's mine!), but not theirs.
> 
> Oh well. This was exciting for a moment. I guess I'll just have to keep waiting along with the other K2 users.


Exactly what I was thinking...it looks like it should work. Thanks for trying! Patience is a virtue, right?!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Did not work on my DX 2.3.3


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you use the top link PaulGuy? This thread has two of them running around now. These are for the US DX (Sprint).

2.3.3:
http://www.mediafire.com/?avdrz5jl55m
http://jump.fm/YWHWS
http://rapidshare.com/files/38700238...00057.bin.html

2.3.4
http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4nxwmx5jo


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

It worked, it worked!  Woo Hoo!

I used Pidgeon 92's attachment to upgrade (Dx US) from 2.3.2 to 2.3.3 and then Varin's link to upgrade to 2.5.  I can now start assembling my collections -- if only I had time to play now.  I'm so excited... I can now turn off wireless.

Thank you Pidgeon and Varin!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> It worked, it worked! Woo Hoo!
> 
> I used Pidgeon 92's attachment to upgrade (Dx US) from 2.3.2 to 2.3.3 and then Varin's link to upgrade to 2.5. I can now start assembling my collections -- if only I had time to play now. I'm so excited... I can now turn off wireless.
> 
> Thank you Pidgeon and Varin!


^_^ No problem! Have fun making up your collections, and if you see anything weird, report it to Amazon!


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the new update but I still would love Folders not just collections. There are several PDF files that I want to get off my Home screen and into a Folder/Collection It'd be a bit more organised.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine does that.  I put them in collections and they come off the home screen.  So now my home screen is just one screen with collections which are basically folders. Once you put an item in a collection it doesn't show "loose" on your home screen, at least that's how it worked for me.  So it was basically like putting them in folders.  You're just able to put them in more than one collection so when you go to add to your collection you see all of your books listed which can be a lot to go through but it's worth it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Mine does that. I put them in collections and they come off the home screen. So now my home screen is just one screen with collections which are basically folders. *Once you put an item in a collection it doesn't show "loose" on your home screen, *at least that's how it worked for me. So it was basically like putting them in folders. You're just able to put them in more than one collection so when you go to add to your collection you see all of your books listed which can be a lot to go through but it's worth it.


*Once you put an item in a collection it doesn't show "loose" on your home screen, *

They show on my home screen, if I'm on all your items it lists collections, then all the individual books, even if they are in collections. If I'm on the collections page option it shows the list of collections, than any books I haven't put into collections yet. If i'm on the collections screen the books in collections don't show on that page. But if I'm on the all items page they do show.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

crazyguy510 said:


> I like the new update but I still would love Folders not just collections. There are several PDF files that I want to get off my Home screen and into a Folder/Collection It'd be a bit more organised.


Being an "I want it all now" kind of person, now that I have collections, I want folders in my collections.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

But doesn't that mean all you have to do is go to the top and say "Arrange by Collections" and you, in effect, have them all in folders or am I missing what you all want when you say folders?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think they mean subfolders, or subcollections.  eg, in a particular collection, to then be able to sort by author sub-collections for instance.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> But doesn't that mean all you have to do is go to the top and say "Arrange by Collections" and you, in effect, have them all in folders or am I missing what you all want when you say folders?


Here's an example of what I mean. I download course materials from MIT's open courseware program. These course materials came in 27 chapters, each chapter is an individual PDF file. Unfortunately, when I put them in a collection it does not disappear from my home screen like I want it to do, it stays there so now I have an extra page of books to scroll through when I'm heading to the bottom of my Home list.

So I guess I want a collection that will delete those items from my Home screen, basically a folder.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah yeah, that would be nice.  I just tried to make folders for authors that I have a lot of books from.  I guess I don't have as many as some folks though.  I can definitely see it being a nuisance if you have 60 pages of books to begin with.  I think I see what you're saying... it would be nice to say okay I have my Fantasy collection then within it divide them by author or fantasy genre.  I just kind of made my collections like that if one got too big.  Like I have Ancient History, Medieval History, then Historic Fiction.  And with Fantasy I made a whole separate collection for Terry Pratchett.  But the collections are a heck of a lot better than we had before 

And yeah, I've had that with my classes that assign pdfs by the dozens every week.  I think with those I'll just be making a collection specific to the class and putting everything in there.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't complain since I was one of the lucky few who have been able to get 2.5 to work on their Kindle. So it's an improvement!


----------



## PNW_Bookie (May 21, 2010)

*** UNINSTALL YOUR MODS BEFORE ATTEMPTING THE UPDATE! ***

Running 2.5 now, it's slick!

I was running KDX-US 2.3.3

I kept getting update unsuccessful. Then I (finally) uninstalled my font & screensaver hacks (using the formal uninstall .bin files for each hack) and the 2.5 update completed in about 4 minutes.

I'm having fun with the new 2.5 features so I haven't tried to reapply the hacks, but the buzz I'm hearing is that the 2.3 mods will not work on 2.5.


----------



## PNW_Bookie (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to Varin for the working .bin file 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24728.0.html


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

^_^


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I reckon most people know about uninstalling the hacks first.


----------



## PNW_Bookie (May 21, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I reckon most people know about uninstalling the hacks first.


One might think so, yet I've already talked 7 other DX users through this process. The common factor has been that they did not use the appropriate uninstall .bin files. Some just deleted the screen_saver directory, others couldn't find the right uninstall files for their particular hack.

I have not found a DX yet that wouldn't take the update after proper preparation, so I'm a bit confused why there are still folks having problems.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Worked fine going from 2.3.4 on my KDX to 2.5!!


Thanks so much!  Now my DX and I can sleep more soundly at night with no Whispernet on.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for the 2.5 firmware file.  My DX is doing fine with the update.  Why Amazon didn't just go ahead and put it out there for everyone is a puzzle to me.  This having to put the Whispernet on everyday just to check for the update was getting a bit old.  Of course, now my husband wants the update for his K2.  Will have to keep my eye out on MobileRead and here.
Thanks again.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks so much! Now my DX and I can sleep more soundly at night with no Whispernet on.


lol I also was relieved to be able to turn off Whispernet... why is that such a big deal? Is it really so bad to have to keep charging it? I sure felt as if it were! The best part is that I now have everything on one screen when I first open it up. Loving it!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> lol I also was relieved to be able to turn off Whispernet... why is that such a big deal? Is it really so bad to have to keep charging it? I sure felt as if it were! The best part is that I now have everything on one screen when I first open it up. Loving it!


I'd rather not have a wireless device "on" all the time near my head and near my head on the nightstand is where my DX lives at night. I also normally don't spend tons of time reading with the Kindle near my body while WN is on, so recently that was bugging me but I wanted the update. Anyway now I have it and I'm learning about Collections and wondering if you can have a book in more than one collection or not.

Also was caught off guard when suddenly seeing what turned out to be the markings for a "Popular Highlight" in the book I was finishing up last night (Anna Quindlan's \i{Every Last One} but now I see that you can set this feature on or off.. it was defaulted to being on.


----------

